# Nervous about a haircut!!



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

This is so unlike me. I usually go in for a haircut and experiment as much as I can. I never care even if it looks bad, I figure I learned what not to do. I've had crazy haircuts, crazy colors, straightened, permed, you name it!

And today Gustave is getting a crazy haircut and I am SO nervous! Well, it's not too crazy but it's a little crazy for him. We're going very short on the face. My biggest worry is the groomer will play it safe and it won't be as different as I'd like it to be. OR, she will go all out and it will be too crazy. 

It will be done in about 3-4 hours and I will post pics, keep your fingers crossed please!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

He's going to look great!!!! You can always tell them to trim it shorter afterward too . Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yikes!! I'm afraid to get Dewey's cut at all. I am going to take him in for feet , belly and sanitary trim. I'm sure that Gustave will look wonderful!!(easy for me to say, huh!!) I'm glad you!re brave enough , then I might muster the courage to take Dewey to the groomers. I've had Laurel cut pretty short twice, but I couldn't stand the tear stains that she used to get, and I kept it cut from her face. Good luck!! I'll be waiting to see him!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Be brave! Its hair...it will always grow back and Gustave will look cute no matter what. Look forward to pictures. Does he currently have a top knot? Will you be keeping it?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Understand how you feel-cant wait to see it.*
*Yogi is still growing in-from a xmas cut-that was way to short. so ill just get feet and some what of a trim.*

*cant wait to see him.*

*this was his face cut to short for me.*
*growing in now*


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> Be brave! Its hair...it will always grow back and Gustave will look cute no matter what. Look forward to pictures. Does he currently have a top knot? Will you be keeping it?


He does! Yeah, we'll be keeping the topknot.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> He's going to look great!!!! You can always tell them to trim it shorter afterward too . Can't wait to see it!


That's true. Me too, I am excited. Uncomfortably excited.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Yikes!! I'm afraid to get Dewey's cut at all. I am going to take him in for feet , belly and sanitary trim. I'm sure that Gustave will look wonderful!!(easy for me to say, huh!!) I'm glad you!re brave enough , then I might muster the courage to take Dewey to the groomers. I've had Laurel cut pretty short twice, but I couldn't stand the tear stains that she used to get, and I kept it cut from her face. Good luck!! I'll be waiting to see him!!!


Dewey's hair is so long! I would be nervous too, haha. That's why I get Gustave's hair cut before I get too attached to it.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Just dropped him off! The groomer asked me 3-4 times, "Are you sure? He's gonna look very different." When I asked her good different or bad different she said good different but she wanted me to be prepared for it. We shall find out in an hour or so. Poor Gustave, he has no idea!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Just dropped him off! The groomer asked me 3-4 times, "Are you sure? He's gonna look very different." When I asked her good different or bad different she said good different but she wanted me to be prepared for it. We shall find out in an hour or so. Poor Gustave, he has no idea!



:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL, Deb! I love that popcorn smiley. Here he is!! I LOVE it! The only thing I don't like is how pronounced his neck is (but I asked her to trim off the beard and chest hair, so duh!) but otherwise, LOVE it. What do you guys think?


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> LOL, Deb! I love that popcorn smiley. Here he is!! I LOVE it! The only thing I don't like is how pronounced his neck is (but I asked her to trim off the beard and chest hair, so duh!) but otherwise, LOVE it. What do you guys think?


Oh Gustave, such a handsome little man! :wub: you look fantastic! Your mommy sure knows what looks good on you!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Ashley! Here's another one. I love it. But DH says he looks like a Star Wars character. 










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh my gosh, he looks ADORABLE! You have a great groomer who knows what she is doing!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I love it, you can see his cute little face.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So cute!
And now his little chin won't get dirty when he eats!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I :heart: it!!!!! He looks super adorable with long or short hair  I think he rocks the topknot SO well  Are you still coming on Sat? Obi and I will be happy to meet you!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

LOVE IT! He looks so wonderful!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

He looks awesome!!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Thanks Ashley! Here's another one. I love it. But DH says he looks like a Star Wars character.
> 
> View attachment 108994
> 
> ...



I like his hair like this  He can be a star wars character with obi :thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Perfection!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I :heart: it!!!!! He looks super adorable with long or short hair  I think he rocks the topknot SO well  Are you still coming on Sat? Obi and I will be happy to meet you!


Yes, we'll be there!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww he looks so cute!!i really like Gustave!s hair cut!! What I'm afraid of with Dewey is, he seems like that he has a long skinny body. He has short legs, but isn't filled out . Gustave looks great in the short cut and his little body is so cute!! Just what Star War character was your hubby referring to?? I haven't seen any Star War characters even a fraction as cute as Gustave!!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

O.M.G.!!!!!!!! He looks so adorable!!! I absolutely love his haircut!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh Gustave you look absolutely adorable. Love the cut!!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

A Freakin Dorable!!! I want to see how they did the side of his face, like his cheeks. I love his haircut!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate it a lot! It's such a change but I am loving it so far. Now, what else can we do next time...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

StevieB said:


> A Freakin Dorable!!! I want to see how they did the side of his face, like his cheeks. I love his haircut!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! I took some more pics. Not sure if they are very helpful. I hope so.























Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh he is soooo cute!! I love how it turned out!! He has more of a puppy face now :wub: 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Wish I HAd A Pic Of This To SHow These Groomers in my town.*
*We Get Nothing Pretty Like This. He Is A Baby Doll-I really love this Cut.*
*Yogi says he wants a cut like that. Maybe A TopKnot!!*


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

How did I miss this yesterday? :blink: Gustave, you look very handsome. :wub: I LOVE your new cut! :thumbsup:


----------

